

The power of CAD meets the simplicity of paper - Xunxi
https://www.plm.automation.siemens.com/labs/catchbook/

======
macmac
Ivan Sutherland is calling from 1964 and wants his app back...Sketchpad
[https://youtu.be/USyoT_Ha_bA?t=269](https://youtu.be/USyoT_Ha_bA?t=269)
[video]

